# DC Universe Online



## totwart22 (13. März 2012)

Hallo,

Hab mir jetzt mal das Spiel geladen.

Ich wüsste gerne mal welche Kräfte und Waffen (am besten) sind. Was also gut zusammen passt.

Und wie gut sind die Chancen, ohne Geld auszugeben, weit zu kommen(gute Ausrüstung und so was)???

Wird es schnell langweilig??

Mfg


----------



## Daniel-GFX (8. Mai 2012)

Also,

welche Kräfte und Waffen am besten sind kann man nicht sagen, sind alle recht gleich. Aber ich empfehle dir einen Druiden, der macht gut schaden kann sich heilen. 

Für normales spielen reicht die F2P-version. Ausrüstung kannst du alles tragen, auch die die P2P-Nutzer haben. Die größte Einschränkung ist das sammeln von "Geld" du kannst max. 6000 davon davon mit dir mittragen. Bei P2P ist es soviel man will.

langweilig wird es nicht schnell, da man schnell levelt und Open-PVP stark vertretten ist und die Quest sehr nett gemacht sind.




MFG


----------



## BlackAir (10. Mai 2012)

Naja, das mit dem Spielgeld sammeln ist schon eine Problematik, da in den Aktionhäuser die Preise sehr hoch sind. 

Es kommt drauf an welcher Rolle du spielen willst Supporter(Natur und Zauberei), Damagedealer(Alle Kräfte) oder Tank(Feuer & Eis).

*Supporter/Healer*(Natur und Zauberei)
Bei einem Healer bzw. Supporter kommt es auf Kritische Heilung & Kritischer Heilungsausmaß an, diesen Boni findest du in den folgenden Waffentypen: Beidhand-Pistolen, Beidhändig und Kampfkunst sie geben dir 45 Punkte auf Wiederherstellung. Die Fähigkeit mit dem Einhand und Stab kriegst du 12% kritischen heilungsausmaß.
*
Damagedealer*(Alle Klassen)
Der Damagedealer kann in allen Supekräften vertretten sein, vorallem ist es wichtig in Macht und Präzision zu setzen. Ebenso natürlich bei der Chance auf kritische Angriffe und dem kritischen Angriffsschaden, da der Schaden nicht zu gering sein sollte. Die Waffentypen Bogen, Beidhand-Pistolen, Beidhändig, Handstoß, Kampfkunst  und Einhändig bieten dir ein Macht Bonus von 60 Punkten. Die Kampfkust und die Einhang Fähigkeit bieten einen leider geringen Bonus auf den Präzisionswert. Der kritischer  Angriffsschaden kann man in den Waffentypen Faustkampf,  Beidhand-Pistolen, Beidhändig oder Kampfkunst um mindestens zwölf  Prozent verbessert werden.

*Tank*(Feuer und Eis)
Der Tank steht immer in forderster Front und beschützt die DDs und Supporter, da solltest du auf Gesundheit und Verteildigung Wert legen. Die Fertigkeiten Faustkampf, Handstoß, Gewehr und Zweihändig bietet dir einen Gesamtbonus von 70 Punkten auf die Gesundheit(Lebenspunkte). Der Stab bietet dir 30 Punkte auf die Verteildigung. Der Bogen hat auch diese Bonis. Da wird das Prinzip der Mauer fehlschlagen. 

Kontroller(Geistkraft und Geräte)
Die Kontroll-Rolle hat die Fähigkeiten Energie bei ihren Partner wiederherzustellen, somit ist Belebung ein wichtiger Wert für sie.Mit den Pistolen, dem Einhändigen, dem Gewehr oder der Zweihändig-Fertigkeit erhälst du  einen Bonus von min. 15 Punkten. Unteranderem ist die Kontroller für das stunnen und schwächen von Gegnern zuständig, dafür muss man sehr auf die Dominanz achten, die Fertigkeiten Faustkampf, Beidhändig, Handstoß oder Stab kann deine Dominanz um ca. 18 Punkte erhöhen.


Ab Lv. 30 wird dir die "Zähigkeit"  begegnen, die ist vorallem in PvP sehr wichtig! Also solltest du auf PvP später gehen sollen, sehr viel Zähigkeit kaufen.  

Hoffe konnte dir helfen 

ich persönlich spiele einen Damage Dealer, Zauberei mit der Beidhändig-Fertigkeit, Damage machen und sich selber Healer... 

Unter anderem gib es 3 neue Superkräfte die du nur durch den Kauf von DLCs kriegst, die Erde ist für die Tankrolle, die Elektrizität für den Supporter, und Licht für die Kontroll-Gruppe.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Isrian (15. Mai 2012)

Als ich mir nen Toon vor 4 Wochen auf 30 gelevelt hab, war das Geld für F2P Spieler noch auf 1500$ begrenzt. Wurde das geändert? oO


----------

